# Biggest Carp Caught



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey guys, what's your biggest carp you have caught to date, and where? What did you catch it on? Just trying to see how many carp fisherman we have on this site.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

My biggest I'm guessing was around the 40# mark. I got a pic somewhere, I'll try to dig it up. Caught it at the mouth of the Au Gres river on a crawler while cat fishing with my two little brothers. It was a beast, took a few minutes to get it in, took a pic and let it swim away. I spend alot of time catching carp in the summer months, but I'm nowhere near as serious about it as you guys I watched on Michigan out of doors last year. Keep up the great work, I for one think they are a great fish.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Not sure exactly how much it weighed but I would guess 20# or so. Caught on the Grand in Portland on a crawler. Wife caught one about the same size a few days later.


----------



## mkarpov (Jan 12, 2009)

headbanger421 said:


> Not sure exactly how much it weighed but I would guess 20# or so. Caught on the Grand in Portland on a crawler. Wife caught one about the same size a few days later.


Personally probably a 10lb'r. But I have heard tales of my grandfather catching carp so big they barely fit into the bathtub for the cleanout. Belle Isle used to have monsters I'm told, though I never fish there.


----------



## agross (Jan 18, 2009)

caught a 19 pounder on six pound test with an ultra light in the grand at the portland dam , took me over 20 minutes to land it


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

i caught a 20 plus on a hot dog out of the man made pond in taylor. i like to take my son fishing there, always guaranteed to catch something. i had my ultra light with 4lb on, thought it was a friggin whale.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

My biggest was about 30# caught at Ford Lake. I like to target them sometimes on light line. That one was on 6lb line


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

22# on tube jig in about 2' of water. He actually ran it down and inhaled it!


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

I have caught a couple 20# but I have shot one with my bow that was about 35# on the Huron River


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I shot one that had to be close to 35#, one time (bowfishing). I have caught some pretty close to 30#. I grew up in Bay City, and there are literally millions of them in Saginaw Bay, the river, and the ditches around Bay City. 

I now live in Belleville, and there are many 10's of thousands of them in Belleville Lake, too. My largest @ Belleville is probably around 20#. I used to catch them with dogfood, LOL. There was a restaurant on the lake, and they sold fish food pellets out of a vending machine, and people would feed the Carp on their docks -no fishing allowed. But I could fish about 100 yards away, and there is a slight current in the lake - which ran toward the restaurant. So I would go up-current, and chum with some chunks of dogfood, then watch for the mouths to come searching. Then I would stick a hook into a piece of dogfood, toss it out, and just watch it until something ate it. It usually didn't take too long. Fun, when there is nothing better to do.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

My biggest is 23 pounds and some change. Caught out of ford lake on 2 pieces of anise maize with a little something extra to pop it up. That little something extra is my secreat though until after the saginaw tourney! I hope to get a couple 30's though this year in Milford.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Not sure on weight, but I got a 35" fish from the Sag on berkley carp bait probably 8-9 years ago. I've seen monsters everywhere from the Kawkawlin to the Au Sable, they're all over. Carp are fun when you get on a good bite, I'd like to try them with a flyrod, seems like fun.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

My wife caught a 23 lb er at humbug marina behind our boat at the dock. She always wants to catch that big fish , well when that carp grabbed the worm (we were gill fishin) and started pullin that 4 lb test on a ultra lite i just sat back and laughed at her 15 minute struggle...quite a site to see


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm 62 years old and have fished all the Great Lakes, the Atlantic Ocean, and the Gulf of Mexico. The biggest fish I ever caught was a 47lb. carp (weighed on bathroom scales). I used an old casting reel with a spark plug for a sinker and it may have been 50lb test Dacron(just guessing) with a crawler. I couldn't cast the thing with out a back lash so I'd pull out enough line twirl the spark plug around my head like a lasso and throw in. We were fishing the north Waverly bridge in Lansing. I would almost would get it reeled up and it would run to a over hanging tree on the other side of the river. I'd get it reeled back and it would run to a different tree agin on the other side of the river. So one of my buddies went to the one spot and the other buddy went to the other. When it made it's next run they would hit it with a big stick. I'd reel it back and it would ran the way and the other buddy hit it. Between the two beating it and me reeling we I finally landed it. After we weighed it we went back to the bridge and just stood proudly holding it. Finally somebody stop and bough in for 5.00. That was a lot of money for three wild boys in 1959!


----------



## hunter143 (Jan 21, 2005)

Metro beach mouth of the basin 14 pounds 7 ounces on a crawler...15 minutes to get it to shore.Not really a carp fisherman but always seem to catchem at metro..


----------



## Scott117102 (Jan 27, 2005)

im gonna say probably 20 lbs maybe 25 when i was about 14 or 15 gravel pit along side of M-53 and 21 mile road thats where i grew up fishing those ponds those were the days :lol:


----------



## Carpman (Mar 30, 2007)

Don believe or not, Ive caught a few carp in my time


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Don't know the _weight_, but mine has to be in the low 30s inches from Kent Lake back in the days of freelining corn or crayfish using light tackle. 

Also caught some with crayfish-like artificials, such as brown Power Grubs and flatfish, and gave a few some exotic mouth piercings while fishing for bluegills and crappies with wet flies. Didn't stand a chance with those 1lb leader tippets and stumps all over the place...

The _coolest_ was a near-leather in the upper 20s inches which only had a few large scales.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

WOW carpman, did the water go down when you pulled those slobs out of the water??


----------



## Carpman (Mar 30, 2007)

mike the pike said:


> WOW carpman, did the water go down when you pulled those slobs out of the water??


LOL, if you want to see one or two more of my Michigan carp have alook at my photos http://s88.photobucket.com/albums/k195/mr_fitzz/Kevin/?start=all


----------

